# Dry season - transition



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm curious to find out, how do some of you transition into the dry season ??? 


Thanks
Marty


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Which frogs are you talking about? Some frogs have more of a dry season than others...

With most of my frogs the "dry season" is a period in which they get misted once a day. The "wet season" they get misted 2-4 times a day.

My version of "misting" involves a hand mister with a water droplet size much closer to a raindrop than anything a mister puts out. I soak the tank and basically simulate a rain storm.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

In addition, which sp *NEED *a dry season?

Luke


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh no Luke,

Where ja get that thing?


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

I'd assume that all the frogs can have the same dry season. They were all breeding heavily for me, so they earned a well diserved break. 

Now they are misted 4 times per day...I'll reduce that over few weeks to 1 time per day

I might give the bastis a bit of an extension, since they're raising tads now.

btw, I have bastis, alanis, leucs, azureus, few kinds of auratus and mantelas

I'll dry season the babies too... so they don't have it so easy 





KeroKero said:


> Which frogs are you talking about? Some frogs have more of a dry season than others...
> 
> With most of my frogs the "dry season" is a period in which they get misted once a day. The "wet season" they get misted 2-4 times a day.
> 
> My version of "misting" involves a hand mister with a water droplet size much closer to a raindrop than anything a mister puts out. I soak the tank and basically simulate a rain storm.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

What break up for the year do you use for the seasons? From when to when is your dry season vs wet season?

Luke


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

My dry seasosns consist of no misting for a certain period of time (a week or two, my tank stays humid) and then I mist it 3-4 times a day with sometimes larger droplets sometimes smaller and give them a storm.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

For all of you who mist three or four times a day, do you also drain your tanks? You have to right? Other wise all that water is gonna flood your tank. Or am I missing something.


Darkside, nice avatar, but I thought the old one was cooler.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

You're not missing anything...Yes, tanks should be drained. 

and ...Yes, the previous avatar was cooler... 




Khamul1of9 said:


> For all of you who mist three or four times a day, do you also drain your tanks? You have to right? Other wise all that water is gonna flood your tank. Or am I missing something.
> 
> 
> Darkside, nice avatar, but I thought the old one was cooler.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Oops, sorry Luke,

I didn’t mean for everyone to gang up on your poor avatar. I did like the old one better though. Feel free to jump right in and bash mine, when I change it!

Apologies to the board for the off topic comments.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

My tanks aren't drained (drained tanks usually need to be false bottoms and I use false bottoms as much as I use misting systems - next to never) but I've either got a high enough evaporation rate, or once a week I siphon out a bit of water (I used to do freshwater fish, this is simple and easy for me since I'm so used to it, might be considered a pain for people not used to siphoning).


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very interesting topic, I am wondering how often others mist and for how long.... I may have to open up a poll. I currently misty 1 time a day for a minute, but have recently upped that to 2 times a day for a 1 minute each. I know some people do much more than that even, but mainly for pums.


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't have a set misting schedule. Most of my tanks stay pretty humid without daily spraying. I go by the substrate and the fog on the glass. I spray maybe every 3 days or so. Alot of my tanks have waterfalls in them which helps keep the humidity up. When i want them to breed again, I'll probably try to spray everyday. It gets hectic when you have over 20 tanks. I may have to splurge and get a misting sytem eventually.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Right it all depends on how vented the tanks are. My standard 10s on the misting system have about 1 to 1 and 1/2 inches of screen across an end of the tank with the rest being class.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

I don't have any ventilation on my tanks, and for most of the frogs, I mist once a week at the most. I do flush my broms with a turkey baster 2-3 times a month (none of these broms are being used for tadpole deposition).


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

I provided my azureus and tinctorius with a one to two month long break twice in the past year. I am also running my vittatus through one right now. Without this period they breed constantly and end up producing small clutches that aren't often very good. During the dry period I replace part of the glass cover (maybe about 1/3?) with a screen section. I do not mist the terrarium daily with the rest, only occasionally spraying it down so that the soil stays somewhat moist. I also cut back on food during this period. So far it's worked well, fixing problems with tadpole and egg development that I wasn't able to fix by changing environmental conditions or diet.

I also dry my mantellas during the winter in a similar way, although in addition to drying the terrariums I also cool them, with some cages dropping into the low 60's and high 50's daily. In pervious years I've done this anywhere from six or seven weeks to a few months. this year I plan to keep them dry much longer to see if I have any better luck breeding them.


----------

